# Anyone heard of RYU- Respect Your Universe



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Potentially up and coming athletic clothing company out of Vancouver. I've seen their store at Metrotown Mall- been looking into them a bit; according to their news they have 5 stores currently and are opening in LA and NYC, and just signed a deal with the company run by Justin Beiber's father. Not sure if that means Beiber Jr would get in on some endorsement stuff or not. They are not generating profit as of now, instead investing in new openings. They have gotten some exposure this year from getting good product reviews in major fitness publications and having some piece of swag placed in the Golden Globes bags- not sure what that is, guessing it's a gift bag for attendees or something? 

I swore off penny stocks a few years ago, but thinking of nibbling- should have done so a couple of months ago at .06, now at .22. Not that they are likely to be the next LULU, but could be some upside over the next few years if it's run well. Curious if anyone has looked at this company?


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

I didn't hear about this company until I read this. Since then, I have heard their name a few times. One that got me thinking more about it was Bruce Croxton. He dubbed them as lulu killers. Their financials are not good but it is pretty early. Could definitely have potential if things go well in New York and California. Will be interesting to watch.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Emjay85 said:


> I didn't hear about this company until I read this. Since then, I have heard their name a few times. One that got me thinking more about it was Bruce Croxton. He dubbed them as lulu killers. Their financials are not good but it is pretty early. Could definitely have potential if things go well in New York and California. Will be interesting to watch.


A few news releases lately:

https://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/ryu?countrycode=ca

Website:
https://ryu.com


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

And another....

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/respect-universe-signs-preferred-apparel-140000256.html

I am still very much on the sidelines....for now anyway.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

I looked into this but then I was reminded of another Fitness brand which had a very similar target market, great products etc. and did not succeed. 

Ice Gear Fitness (Get fit or Die trying)

My wife and I actually own some clothing from there (they had a location in Vaughan Mills and a couple other locations around 2007). Great quality, made in Canada etc. etc. 

I have no idea how to pick a winner or the next lulu lemon in this industry. 
To me at this stage in time and based on company financials it would be a gambling move that may pay off (but likely not), not really an investment with my limited knowledge in the clothing industry.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

AlwaysLearning said:


> I looked into this but then I was reminded of another Fitness brand which had a very similar target market, great products etc. and did not succeed.
> 
> Ice Gear Fitness (Get fit or Die trying)
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you. I haven't bought in yet but it is an interesting company to keep an eye on is all.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Bumping this thread because RYU is listing on the OTCBB in the US starting Monday; I was wondering if this is viewed as potentially a good move for a young Canadian company, or if it really doesn't matter to the SP until their financials pick up. Disclosure- I bought into RYU a while back.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Bumping this thread because RYU is listing on the OTCBB in the US starting Monday; I was wondering if this is viewed as potentially a good move for a young Canadian company, or if it really doesn't matter to the SP until their financials pick up. Disclosure- I bought into RYU a while back.


Realized I shouldn't have posted this so late last night- it disappeared off the board by the morning before anyone had a chance to answer .


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

indexxx said:


> RYU is listing on the OTCBB in the US starting Monday; I was wondering if this is viewed as potentially a good move for a young Canadian company.


I don't think so. That exchange became a favoured place when the VSE cracked down on "paper" mining companies for the "Howe Street Boys".

The good and bad of the OTCBB

This is not to say that RYU is bad. It might be an interim step towards a legitimate listing. Make no mistake, it is still speculative.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....eyehhh...might risk buying 100 shares....what the heck...
when life hands you a lemon, make lulu out of it...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

100 shares would take a long time just to recover your trading fees.


----------

